# New puppy



## papheteer (May 4, 2017)

Everyone, meet Ramona. She's a 7-week old Shih Tzu. What an angel. 



FullSizeRender (1) by dennt503, on Flickr


----------



## John M (May 4, 2017)

Ah, she's so cute! Shih Tzu puppies and adults that are groomed with a "Puppy cut" are adorable. Congratulations and I hope you both have a long and very happy life together!


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2017)

Welcome Ramona!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 4, 2017)

I thought that was an Ewok. 
(Happy Star Wars Day!)


----------



## Paphluvr (May 4, 2017)

I've had three Shih Tzu but all of mine have been black and white males. Yours has very nice coloration and she's a little cutey. Great little dogs.


----------



## abax (May 4, 2017)

I have two Tzu, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and a PBGV and
they're all beautiful and fun. However, Tzus are sneaky and like to take over everything in the house. My two are
aunt and nephew and look very much like Ramona. They
are surprisingly good watch dogs...anything strange moves they'll tell you about it. Hey Ramona!!!

BTW, if you'd like information on a very easy to maintain, cute cut
let me know. My groomer does a modified teddy bear cut that's
short on the body and a bit longer on the legs with a full tail.

Please keep us up-to-date as she grows.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2017)

so cute


----------



## papheteer (May 5, 2017)

Thank you guys! She's so cute and very smart!


----------



## papheteer (May 5, 2017)

abax said:


> I have two Tzu, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and a PBGV and
> they're all beautiful and fun. However, Tzus are sneaky and like to take over everything in the house. My two are
> aunt and nephew and look very much like Ramona. They
> are surprisingly good watch dogs...anything strange moves they'll tell you about it. Hey Ramona!!!
> ...



Thank you Angela! I would love to know about the cut. I want her to look this cute even when she grows up.


----------



## Don I (May 5, 2017)

Hi Ramona.
Don


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2017)

Cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy (May 5, 2017)

Puppy breath! They grunt when picked up too....so cute.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2017)

Cute puppy. She found a good home.


----------



## Lanmark (May 5, 2017)

Ramona is a cutie!


----------



## papheteer (May 5, 2017)

I love puppy breath OMG!


----------



## abax (May 6, 2017)

I'll ask my groomer what size trimmers she uses. The
breeder told me about the cut and it suits the Tzu and it
suits me because I have four dogs to groom regularly.
Basically, the legs and the top of the head are a bit longer
(but not top knot-show dog hump) and the body is cut
close. The face and ears are about the same length as
the head so that the beard and mustache enhance the
expression and keep the hair out of eyes. The tail is
naturally long and silky. Tzus have very well-proportioned little bodies and this cut emphasizes the
body shape and also gives them the freedom to move...
and do they ever move and FAST.


----------



## tomkalina (May 6, 2017)

Totally beautiful!


----------



## tnyr5 (May 10, 2017)

OMG PUPPY!!!! * Ignores humans & plays with puppy*


----------

